# Diefie's Abscessed Anal Gland



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

some of you might have read about poor Diefie and his poorly bottom that caused us to go for an emergency vet visit on Sunday.

(a recap for those who haven't read about it -
Saturday night Dief was licking at his bottom so i looked and found his left gland was swollen. i hoped that with warm compresses it would be alright till we could get to the surgery on Monday.
Sunday morning it was much bigger and turning pink and obviously causing a lot of discomfort so we took him to the surgery for treatment.)

despite it being drained, flushed and being injected with antibiotics, this morning it looked like a black grape and was so alarming that i called the vet again for advice. 
Suzanna, our lovely vet, told us to bring Diefie in to the surgery so she could check him out and as they were examining him in the back rooms, the abscessed gland burst open. 

i could hear him screaming from where i was in the front of the building.
i feel so terrible that this has happened despite doing everything i could to help him.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh NO!! Poor baby  Im so sorry he is going thru all that!! I pray he heels quickly and is on the mend now. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you Kristy. 
i hope he gets better quickly too.
i hate it when my babies are hurting.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw, poor little one, I'm so sorry, hun! It's so hard when we do our best and things still go wrong. My Pip had an anal gland become infected literally overnight it seemed. It was awful, I totally understand how scary it is and how bad you feel. I hope Diefie feels better soon, please keep us posted. x


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you Foggy 
Diefie's problem seemed to have appeared out of nowhere too. 
he showed no signs of impaction or anything until i noticed him licking.
it wasn't even two days from the first sign to it bursting open.

anyway - just to let those of you interested know that Diefie is feeling a lot better this morning.
he ate all his breakfast and wanted more 

i guess the abscess bursting was a good thing as all that infected matter is draining freely making him feel a lot more comfortable.
last night was pretty gross, it smelled revolting and i had to clean Diefie up several times with cooled, boiled water with a pinch of bicarb in it.
this morning, although there is still some discharge, the smell is gone. 
so the antibiotics are fighting the infection well.

Diefie was not happy that i fashioned him some undies so he could still come and sleep with us in bed and to stop him licking at the wound but he would have been unhappier to spend the night alone in a crate with a bucket collar on.

(note to self - take photo of Dief in his pants)


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, the poor little guy! yes, he is probably feeling like a whole new dog now that
the gland burst. good that you can find a bit of humor--definitely post the pic of him
in his new underpants


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear! Glad he's doing better. It was a good thing that you were already at the vet when it burst open; it could have been twice as horrible if you were at home & it burst. Poor little baby!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, that made me cringe reading it.  Poor guy. I'm really glad he's feeling better though. Hopefully it continues to heal w/o any other issues!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you ladies 

i am so glad i took Diefie to the vet when i did, i don't know how i'd have coped at home.

Diefie is currently running up and down the hall playing with his favourite Teddy, so he's feeling much better. he'd previously been cautiously walking around since Sunday and i'm really happy he's making progress and feeling comfortable enough to want to jump and run around.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

promised photos of Dief in his undies now in a thread in the photo section.


----------

